# [PORTAGE] OpenOffice.ux.pl w portage

## arek.k

[/list][/list]Pojawił się pomysł dołączenia OpenOffice.ux.pl (OpenOffice zmodyfikowany przez firmę UxSystems) do drzewa portage.

Warto włączyć tę wersję OO do portage, ze względu na lepszą polonizację i doskonalsze dopracowanie szczegółów (dotyczących polskich użytkowników) w stosunku do klasycznej ("międzynarodowej") wersjii OO.

Kontaktowałem się z p. Łukaszem Strzygowskim (jednym polskich developerów). Pomysł zyskał jego aprobatę, jednak nie dysponuje on wolnym czasem, aby się zająć tą sprawą. Zrobiłbym to osobiście, ale jestem początkującym użytkownikiem gentoo więc na razie nie wiem za bardzo, jak się do tego zabrać.

Jeśli ktokolwiek używał OO.ux.pl (chodzi mi o kompilowane źródła, a nie binarne pakiety) i byłby w stanie pomóc w stworzeniu ebuilda, proszę o pomoc.

----------

## chojny

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> chodzi mi o kompilowane źródła, a nie binarne pakiety

 

binarki tez by sie przydaly, jakos nie mam ochoty kompilowac Oo, ktorego nie uzywam czesto cala noc.

pozdrawiam

----------

## mbar

Kiedyś próbowałem podjąć ten temat https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-397260-highlight-.html

ale zostałem totalnie zlany.

----------

## Nomen

Polonizacja OO ,że zacytuję siebie   :Laughing:  :

"Oto co należy zrobić 

Wejść na stonkę http://pl.openoffice.org/addons.spellcheck.html i kliknąć na: 

http://ftp.services.openoffice.org/pub/OpenOffice.org/contrib/dictionaries/dicooo/DicOOo.sxw

Po ściągnięciu pliku odpalić konsole. Wejść na roota lub usera w zależności od tego czy chcemy ustawienia localne czy globalne. 

Wejśc do katalogu ze ściągnietym plikiem i wpisać oowriter2 DicOOo.sxw, zezwolić na używanie makr, wybrać Polski i Uruchom DicOOo. 

Dalej już jak instalka w łindzie . Aha radzę zostawić aktywne okno instalacji i odejść od kompa bo np. u mnie strasznie muliło i po zminimalizowaniu powrót do okienka był delikatnie mówiąc utrudniony ."

----------

## andrzejk

Przepraszam, że spytam (może się czepiam) - ale co instalacja słowników ma wspólnego z temetem wątku?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Pomysł fajny.  :Smile:  Tylko fajniej by jeszcze było, gdyby dało się zainstalować tylko wybrane składniki OOo - po co mi np. baza danych, czy arkusz kalkulacyjny, których nie używam - tylko strata miejsca na dysku i czasu na kompilację. Nie zauważyłem, żeby istniały jakieś rozdzielone ebuildy w portage.

----------

## kfiaciarka

Ja sobie kopiuje OOo co mam zainstalowany w debianie w /opt, edytuje menu kde i jest ok:) 

A wersja z ux.pl jest lepsza bo ma helpa po polsku i słowniki. A mi zawsze przy próbe sciagania nowych dictów wiesz sie OOo:(

----------

## Robert W.

 *andrzejk wrote:*   

> Przepraszam, że spytam (może się czepiam) - ale co instalacja słowników ma wspólnego z temetem wątku?

  To ze OpenOffice.ux.pl to to samo co zwykły OO + słowniki. Czy może się mylę? Używałem kiedyś OpenOffice.ux.pl, a teraz używam OO zwykłego, bo nie widze żadnej różnicy. A jest prawdopodobieństwo że będzie mniej błędów (mniej różnych ludzi grzebało w kodzie).

----------

## madey

OO.ux.pl rożni się jeszcze helpem, który jest całkowicie po polsku. Może jeśli już nikomu nie chce się dodawać całego ebuild-a to chociaż tego help do wersji spolonizowanej?? Chętnie bym pomógł, ale się nie znam. Jeśli ktoś mi podpowie jak to zrobić to mogę się za to wziąć. Może jest gdzieś jakieś HOWTO?, a może skontaktować się z osobą, która jest odpowiedzialna za istniejącego ebuilda OO i podesłać jej jakoś tego helpa??

----------

## kfiaciarka

http://www.ux.pl/openoffice/src/OOo-2.0.1-ux.pl-src.tar.bz2

Tu macie linka do źródeł :Smile: 

Ale nie wiem jak skompilować coś takiego  :Sad:  Ręcznie oczywiście.

----------

## argasek

Przygotowałem ebuilda do wersji 2.1.0 UX, na bazie istniejącego, niestety próba odpalenia skutkuje komunikatem "wystąpił wewnętrzny błąd" -- ebuild zamieszczam, może komuś uda się rozwiązać ten problem...

```

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header:

inherit eutils fdo-mime rpm

MY_P=OOo-${PV}-1

MY_P2=OpenOffice.ux.pl-${PV}-1

MY_PV3=2.1.0-6

MY_PV4=2.1-6

DESCRIPTION="Polish version of OpenOffice productivity suite"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.ux.pl/"

SRC_URI="ftp://ftp.task.gda.pl/site/openoffice-ux/${MY_P}-rpm-linux-ux.pl.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="LGPL-2"

IUSE="gnome java"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

RDEPEND="!app-office/openoffice

   || ( x11-libs/libXaw virtual/x11 )

   sys-libs/glibc

   >=dev-lang/perl-5.0

   app-arch/zip

   app-arch/unzip

   >=media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r2

   java? ( >=virtual/jre-1.4 )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   sys-apps/findutils

   >=app-admin/eselect-oodict-20060706"

PROVIDE="virtual/ooo"

RESTRICT="nostrip"

S="${WORKDIR}/${MY_P2}/RPMS"

src_unpack() {

   echo "make sure to download files from ${FILESDIR} directory or it would not work !!!"

   unpack ${A}

   cd ${S}

   for i in base calc core01 core02 core03 core03u core04 core04u core05 core05u core06 core07 core08 \

            core09 core10 draw emailmerge impress math writer graphicfilter pyuno testtool xsltfilter ; do

            rpm_unpack ${S}/openoffice.ux.pl-${i}-${MY_PV3}.i586.rpm

   done

   rpm_unpack ${S}/desktop-integration/openoffice.ux.pl-freedesktop-menus-${MY_PV4}.noarch.rpm

   use gnome && rpm_unpack ${S}/openoffice.ux.pl-gnome-integration-${MY_PV4}.i586.rpm

   use java && rpm_unpack ${S}/openoffice.ux.pl-javafilter-${MY_PV4}.i586.rpm

}

src_install () {

   INSTDIR="/usr/$(get_libdir)/openoffice"

   einfo "Installing openoffice.ux.pl into build root..."

   dodir ${INSTDIR}

   mv ${S}/opt/openoffice.ux.pl2.1/* ${D}${INSTDIR} ||die "moving openoffice.ux.pl failed"

   #Menu entries, icons and mime-types

   cd ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/xdg/

   sed -i -e s/'Exec=openoffice.ux.pl-2.1-printeradmin'/'Exec=oopadmin2'/g printeradmin.desktop || die

   for desk in base calc draw impress math printeradmin writer; do

      mv ${desk}.desktop openoffice.ux.pl-2.1-${desk}.desktop

      sed -i -e s/openoffice.ux.pl-2.1/ooffice2/g openoffice.ux.pl-2.1-${desk}.desktop || die

      sed -i -e s/openofficeuxpl-21-${desk}/ooo-${desk}2/g openoffice.ux.pl-2.1-${desk}.desktop || die

      domenu openoffice.ux.pl-2.1-${desk}.desktop

      insinto /usr/share/pixmaps

      newins ${S}/usr/share/icons/gnome/48x48/apps/openofficeuxpl-21-${desk}.png ooo-${desk}2.png

   done

   insinto /usr/share/mime/packages

   doins ${S}/usr/share/mime/packages/openoffice.ux.pl.xml

   # Install wrapper script

   newbin ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/ooo-wrapper2 ooffice2

   sed -i -e s/PV/${PV}/g ${D}/usr/bin/ooffice2 || die

   sed -i -e "s|INSTDIR|${INSTDIR}|g" ${D}/usr/bin/ooffice2 || die

   # Component symlinks

   for app in base calc draw fromtemplate impress math web writer; do

      dosym ooffice2 /usr/bin/oo${app}2

   done

   dosym ${INSTDIR}/program/spadmin.bin /usr/bin/oopadmin2

   # Change user install dir

   sed -i -e s/.openoffice.ux.pl2/.ooo-2.1/g ${D}${INSTDIR}/program/bootstraprc || die

############## uzywam javy i nie wiem czy to ma miejsce

######### Non-java weirdness see bug #99366

   use !java && rm -f ${D}${INSTDIR}/program/javaldx

   # Remove the provided dictionaries, we use our own instead

   rm -f ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/dict/ooo/*

   # prevent revdep-rebuild from attempting to rebuild all the time

   insinto /etc/revdep-rebuild && doins ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/50-openoffice-bin

}

pkg_postinst() {

   fdo-mime_desktop_database_update

   fdo-mime_mime_database_update

   eselect oodict update --libdir $(get_libdir)

   [ -x /sbin/chpax ] && [ -e /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin ] && chpax -zm /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin

   einfo " To start openoffice.ux.pl, run:"

   einfo

   einfo " $ ooffice2"

   einfo

   einfo " Also, for individual components, you can use any of:"

   einfo

   einfo " oobase2, oocalc2, oodraw2, oofromtemplate2, ooimpress2, oomath2,"

   einfo " ooweb2 or oowriter2"

   einfo

   einfo " Spell checking is now provided through our own myspell-ebuilds, "

   einfo " if you want to use it, please install the correct myspell package "

   einfo " according to your language needs. "

}

```

----------

## ryszardzonk

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Przygotowałem ebuilda do wersji 2.1.0 UX, na bazie istniejącego, niestety próba odpalenia skutkuje komunikatem "wystąpił wewnętrzny błąd" -- ebuild zamieszczam, może komuś uda się rozwiązać ten problem...
> 
> 

 

Tyle co sciągnąłem nową wersje Ooo, więc rzucę na to okiem  :Wink:  Gdzieś czytałem, że ta wersja to "demon prędkości", więc jest o co walczyć  :Wink: 

----------

## M-Z

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

> Tyle co sciągnąłem nową wersje Ooo, więc rzucę na to okiem  Gdzieś czytałem, że ta wersja to "demon prędkości", więc jest o co walczyć 

 

Nie ma o co. Nie widzę żadnej różnicy...

----------

## ryszardzonk

 *M-Z wrote:*   

>  *ryszardzonk wrote:*   Tyle co sciągnąłem nową wersje Ooo, więc rzucę na to okiem  Gdzieś czytałem, że ta wersja to "demon prędkości", więc jest o co walczyć  
> 
> Nie ma o co. Nie widzę żadnej różnicy...

 

Bez względu na to czy ona jest czy nie update zrobiony. Dokonałem sychronizacji z ebuildem openoffice-bin z portage i być może to właśnie spowodowało, że u siebie żadne błędy przy uruchamainiu czy pracy programu u mnie nie wystąpiły. 

Ciekawi mnie także jak aplikacja zachowuje się na platformie AMD64. Dodałem w ebuildzie zgodnie z wzorem z officjalnym pare wpisów które powinny pomóc w uruchomieniu na tej platformie. Proszę o komentarze na ten temat

Ebuild i inne potrzebne pliki tutaj http://bigvo.dyndns.org/overlay/app-office/openoffice-bin-pl/

----------

## argasek

@ryszardzonk: wielkie dzięki za szybki odzew, już testuję  :Smile: 

----------

## ryszardzonk

 *argasek wrote:*   

> @ryszardzonk: wielkie dzięki za szybki odzew, już testuję 

 

Szybki jak szybki. Wątek pojawił się 2 stycznia a ja dopiero wczoraj go zauważyłem     :Wink: 

Jeśli ktoś liczy na to by wprowadzić do portage wersję ze źródeł to niech w tej materii na mnie nie liczy albo zafunduje mnie sprzęt na którym nie tracił bym całego dnia na kompilacje.  :Cool:   Innym biorącym się za ten problem polecam za wzór ebuild oraz instarukcje znajdujące się na tej stronie http://geki.ath.cx/index.php/OpenOffice Nie powinno się to za wiele różnić.

EDIT:

Napewno ten ebuild http://bigvo.dyndns.org/overlay/app-office/openoffice-bin-pl/openoffice-bin-pl-2.1.0-r1.ebuild kogoś zainteresuje. Narazie umieszczam go tylko jako TESTOWY. Po zapoznaniu sie z nim bliżej po flagach USE widać, że pozwala on na wybiurczą instalację pakietów. Nie jest to dokońca skończona sprawa gdyż nawet nie wybierając żadnej z flag instaluje się nam Arkusz Kalkulacyjny i Baza Danych. Wynika to z tego że nie jestem pewien co do tego w którym RPMach są te moduły umieszczone, gdyż w przeciwieństwie do tych wyodrębnionych te w nazwie mają jedynie core(numer). Postaram się to zmienić w kolejnej wersji ebuilda. Opcje odnośnie instalacji pomocy także czekają na usprawnienie  :Wink: 

----------

